# Would you put a jet on this boat?



## catmansteve (Apr 21, 2012)

Hypothetical question for all you jet guys... My boat is a 1438 Fisher Mod-v, beam measures 58", transom 17". For my area and the rivers I like to fish, it is not a matter of if I get a jet boat, but when, the only thing holding me back now is finances. I like this boat and they way it's laid out, stability, etc., but I would like it a lot better with a rooster tail behind it  

I have heard the rule of thumb is to have at least a 48" bottom with a jet, but could I get by with my 38" bottom since it has such a wide beam? I've seen plenty of old 1436 boats with jets on the river, and those guys seem to do alright.

My other question is about motor size. If I were to weld up a new transom, standard jet boat design about 22" or so tall at the center, angles down to the corner, then big gusset to the gunwhale, what size jet do you think I could run? 
I don't know what the HP rating of the boat is because the plate is missing, but the CG formula from this site came up with 18.3 for tiller steer, 45.3 for remote steer and 20" transom. If I did this conversion I would probably go with either front stick steer or mid/front cc.


----------



## Brian J (Apr 21, 2012)

Not an ideal set up but I think you could make due. I wouldn't go over a 40/28 hp though. Used to have an 1836 Alumaweld (pre-Xpress) and got by. Glad to have a bigger boat now but that old boat got me on the water.


----------



## catmansteve (Apr 21, 2012)

That was about the size I was hoping for, that or a 30/20. I don't need to go fast, and the rivers I fish are full of boulders and ledges, so any speed over 20 is pushing your luck. If I can get on plane quickly and run in 6" I would be satisfied. 

Does anyone know how hard it would be to get a new capacity plate showing the number with upgrades to the transom? I don't even think Fisher Marine is still in business, Google reveals nothing :?:


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm with Brian J, a 40/28 would be the biggest thing I'd but on it and that would be more then enough motor to get you up and going. It depend on how big of a load your gonna have but I think if you keep it light it should be fine. I runa 16 42 with a 40/ 28 and I don't have any problem getting it to plane out and it runs as shallow as any other boat will.


----------



## catmansteve (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. Like I say, I'm not going to get one anytime real soon, but it's nice to know it would be a viable option. With the 18 that's on there it tops out about 24 mph, which is plenty fast for me, and will stay on plane down to about 10-12, this is about the same kind of performance I would be looking for out of a jet


----------



## bretr (Apr 23, 2012)

I got just the motor you need(40/28). And i,m close to you(Harpers ferry)


----------



## catmansteve (Apr 24, 2012)

bretr said:


> I got just the motor you need(40/28). And i,m close to you(Harpers ferry)


What were you asking for it? Also make, year, condition, etc. PM me


----------



## catmansteve (Jun 18, 2012)

Just an update, many thanks to bretr, I finally got my jet so we'll find out how she does! It's an 87 Johnson 40/28

I've got alot of work ahead of me building up the transom and setting the boat up for remote steering, I'll start a build thread when I get started. Any recommendations on transom extension design? This is what I came up with, thoughts?


----------

